# Hoyt Protec vs. Bowtech Constitution



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm looking at both of these bows to shoot fingers and barebow. If I get a protec, I will get the XT 3000 limbs. My DL is 29 inches. Does anyone have experience with both of these bows shooting fingers and which do you feel was more accurate?

Thanks


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

*Had both*

I have owned and shoot both. I now only shoot a 2002 Hoyt Protec with 300 limbs. I put Scott's strings and cables on my Protec and it shoots like a new bow. Just shot a 299 with 46X's. The bowtec just did not fell right. And the fell is everything.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

bdeal said:


> I'm looking at both of these bows to shoot fingers and barebow. If I get a protec, I will get the XT 3000 limbs. My DL is 29 inches. Does anyone have experience with both of these bows shooting fingers and which do you feel was more accurate?
> 
> Thanks


bd , pretty hard to go wrong with the Hoyt , very forgiving bows , with that said the Connie is a Great bow in its own right , if I went with a Connie it would be an 07 or newer , a little different riser than the older ones , balances better , but with the Binarys you better be pretty close to right with your form , a little hick up and they will bite you , best field scores I ever shot were with a Connie and that was after I got old enough to shoot seniors , if speed is an issue , the Connie will have more , that also means you can just miss quicker , with the Hoyt you will have a D-flex riser ( to some this is more forgiving) - tho in the Hoyt line up I prefer the reflex risers like the ultratec , The Connie will have a brick for a backwall and a short valley - the Hoyt will have a softer back wall and longer valley , so depending upon your preferences in back wall and valley , this will be a consideration .......... great thing about this decission for you is you cant make a mistake , both are very good bows


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I ended up really liking my Bowtech Brigadier, but, used my 99 Reflex Caribou II more. I ended up trading the Brig, as it was one hell of a difficult bow to sell for anywhere what you paid for it. I bought mine brand new for $475!!


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

Definitely this is a subjective question. I had a Protec with the long limbs (lx3000 or 4000 I can't remember) and the accuwheel. Probably that's not what you're comparing it to. The Constitution is about as different as night and day. As was stated earlier, the Constitution has a rock hard back wall, and a very narrow valley that will bite you if you creep even a little, but there is no hand shock. The Protec on the other hand had a long spongy valley and very noticeable hand shock. I found the Protec hard to get a clean release on and in spite of the Constitution's touchy valley and aggressive binary cams, I was more comfortable shooting it. But that is of course my opinion. Naturally it would be best if you could try them out yourself, but that wasn't possible for me either. I ended up buying them both used and selling the one that didn't suit me.


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

hoyt protec have one love it wont ever sell it!:thumbs_up


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*constitution is great*

someone made me a really good offer on a Vantage Pro , got to shot it and liked it a lot , great bow. but the Connie feels like it was made for me . had a little trouble getting used to the hard wall after shoting a Hoyt Aspen for many years , but when i got the ang of it , it improved my scores greatly.
so i kept the Constitution , and planed to keep it for a long time .


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

My two cents worth - I like the Pro Tec so much I own three one for spots one for 3D and one for hunting. No better finger shooting bow on the market right now.


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

Bowbender- Just curious-what is your draw length and what cams and limbs do you have? do you know where I can pick one up as well?

Thanks


----------



## Hermes (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a 02-03 Protec for sale 60# 29DL :shade:


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

bowbender300 said:


> My two cents worth - I like the Pro Tec so much I own three one for spots one for 3D and one for hunting. No better finger shooting bow on the market right now.


I agree with bowbender. I have three Protecs, a LX pro for field, another LX pro for indoor spots, and one w/xt3000 limbs for hunting. I do not believe that there is a better shooting finger bow on the market. I like the Protecs better than my new Vantage LTD and my Barnsdale.

Never shot a Connie, but have read many good things about them. I think you'll be happy eather way you go.

Keith


----------



## lizardbow (Jun 3, 2005)

One thing to remember is the that LX and xt3500 limbs are not longer made by hoyt. I know hoyt limbs tend to last forever but shooting these older bows means you'll have a really hard time finding replacement limbs if you need them or changing limbs if you are changing cam systems etc. That said, I'd be interested in a Protec. A friend used to have one and I liked it. 

I have a Montega though and I don't think there is a huge difference between them is there?


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Hoyt*

i am partial to Hoyt.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I run into some pretty good deals on ProTec's from time to time....Some in Camo, some in Target colors....At the shop right now, there is an '03 , in red/black fade, with Cam 1/2 cams on it, and a bunch of stuff to go with it, (scope, sight, rest, release, and bunch of stuff)....Fella is asking $500.00 for the whole Kit....The bow is in really good to excellent shape....There is an '05 or '06 Camo ProTec hanging there, collecting dust, that has XT-2000 limbs on it...The Hook shooters just dont want these bows anymore, for the most part....I've got an '05 Pro Elite with XT-3000 limbs, and C-2 cams and I have not found a more forgiving bow yet, at least that made near the arrow speed of this bow....I'm fixin' to set up and play around with my Camo "Barney", and see what all the fuss is about with these bows...I might always have my Pro Elite to fall back on...I cant see selling it for what the going rate is for these bows, and I dont know if any bow that I buy will be a better bow...Just my limited experience..Take care....Jim


----------



## lizardbow (Jun 3, 2005)

Must be different in the midwest. In Arizona you'd never find a bow in a shop over 37" axle axle. And definitely no Cam.5s or C2s or Accuwheels...


----------

